# buffedCast 476 Fragen Thread ?



## Agor Togas (9. November 2015)

Hmmm immer noch kein Thread.

Ist der Verantwortliche mit Fallout oder Blizzard beschäftigt - oder wartet auf ein Flugzeug ???


----------



## Wynn (10. November 2015)

Die Susanne lebt wenn ich mich nicht irre seit Sonntag auf dem Flughafen und wartet das der Streik vorbei ist und es wieder Flüge nach Deutschland gibt.


----------



## Centerman (10. November 2015)

Hätte auch eine Frage für den Buffed-Cast. Aber gut, dann eben nächste Woche. Wir drücken Susanne mal die Daumen, dass sie wieder heil nach Deutschland kommt.


----------



## Karangor (10. November 2015)

Stellt die Fragen doch einfach hier rein, ich bin mir sicher, es wird jemand reinschauen, bevor der Cast aufgenommen wird. ;-)


----------

